# smartdogs



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Just saw this commercial, think it is hilarious! Unfortunately no poodles.....


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

That is great! It is so funny, but I bet we could train our dogs to do that in the car!  

Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

